# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Programming / VBA / Macros >  >  Separate Date & Time data into 2 different cells

## edwinkbell

I have a cell with both date & time and I need to separate this into 2 separate cells, 1 for the date and 1 for the time.

Sample is attached for the before and after formats.

Thanks.

----------


## Special-K

To extract date =INT(B5)
To extract time =MOD(B5,1)

Make sure date and time cells are formatted appropriately and it will give you want you want

----------


## edwinkbell

Thanks Special-K,
That was just what I needed...  :Smilie:

----------


## arthurbr

Anon formula solution :

data - text to column - use space as delimiter - ok

----------


## ihunnur

I did not get it.
How to separate date & time in 2 different cells

----------


## jwalvarez

Is there a formula that I can use to group a set of “time”.
For example:
12:01 PM
12:15 PM
1:05 PM
2:18 PM
2:20 PM
1:08 PM

Then I want to group them into these intervals
12:00PM-12:30PM
12:31PM-1:00PM
1:01PM-1:30PM
1:31PM-2:00PM
2:01PM-2:30PM

Hope you can help me with this. Thanks in advance!

----------

